
Optimizely (YC W10) Its Way To $1.2m In Funding From A Roster Of Top Angels - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/16/optimizely-ab-tests-its-way-to-1-2-million-in-funding-from-a-roster-of-top-angels/
======
revorad
Good to see Visual Website Optimizer (<http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/>)
mentioned. Go Paras, go!

------
jdp23
21 angel investors! any idea why it's such a long list?

~~~
dsiroker
We took the "army of angels" approach. Maybe we should write a blog post
talking about why we did this?

~~~
zavulon
Yes, please do. Also (this might be an inappropriate question) - did you end
up with less, more, or just about average of what founders end up after a
typical angel/VC round?

